# Stupid Idiots on the GMR



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

I was fishing the GMR with my 2 brothers today. When out of nowhere this small 12-14 ft flatbottom john boat with a trolling motor comes flying down the rapids around a bend, and they smack these submerged trees * WHACK *. Well after me, and my brother started laughing we heard a baby crying. ( Thinking wtf ). Well, it was 2 guys, and 1 girl and we see the girl bend over and pick up this baby. probably 5-8 months old. They just had this little baby laying on the floor of this aluminum john boat. Im sorry but it struck a chord with me I started talking to my brother loudly where they could hear me about how selfish and idiotic that was. I guess the reason I was so mad was because that poor baby wouldnt have been able to help itself and if they fell out of the boat that 20lb baby would be down the river so fast. and wouldnt be able to help itself. I dont know, am I wrong here? I know my sons 2 and I would never put him in that situation. If they would have came up on the bank, Id probably be in jail right now lol.

  [email protected] !%


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I wish I could figure a way out to stop stupid people from hurting themselves, or others, but I guess I'm not that smart. 
I guess you could've reported this dangerous boating, but I doubt anything would come of it.
I also bet they left a lot of trash laying somewhere.(just a hunch)


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd make a bet that you would probably see those same 'hillbillies' trying to ski behind a boat being towed on the highway!


----------



## dobester111 (Jul 17, 2005)

xl, that would've ticked alot of us off. i might have been just as vocal as you also. has anyone seen a life jacket made to fit infants? not that they would care, but without one they could end up in jail over that. that kind of brain damage should be dealt severely, in my opinion.


----------



## XL506 (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, as bad as it sounds I wish they would have tipped over and the baby would have safely floated over to me. The parents probably would have been happy to have that " Burden " lifted off of them. I think parents should have to go through an application process before they can keep there babies lol.


----------



## tobakabus (Apr 1, 2006)

As a parent... this makes my blood boil. 

At a minmum, there is a life vest law for children... and I doubt they had one on this baby given he/she was just resting in the bottom of the boat. <sigh> Where is "the law" when you need em?!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Goes to prove, once again, that half the people in the world are stupider than the other half!


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

They most definitely could be charged with child endangerment. I saw something similar at Indian Lake last week. Two people covered in mud were on an undersized quad cutting across the highway. I took a second look and realized they had about a year and half old little boy squeezed between them. Not as bad as what you saw, but still stupid. 
These children unfortunately grow up and follow in their parents footsteps.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

You need a license to fish but not to reproduce???


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like you were at the West Carrolton pool, it appears to be a magnet for folks a few lures short of a full tackle box if you know what I mean... In which case I think I would have contacted the local sherriff and made a formal complaint in turn he would have forwarded all info including boat numbers hopefully to the appropriate enforcement area, Div of Watercraft, MCD, Moraine Police, WC Police, 5 rivers , etc. 

I think there is something in the watershed of the GMR that causes the wrong types of people to keep on inbreeding.... seriously folks, with all the recent drownings this Spring, already heard this years has been one of the higher number of fatalities in many years, please be careful.....

Salmonid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Is there such a thing a smart idiots?


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

The problem today is that natural selection process no longer works, you know, the slower, dumber, can't provide for themselves would die off, like what happens in the wild. The weaker gene pools would die off and the stronger, smarter one's would flourish. Well in today's society that dosen't work. These dumb a$$ today get to populate the world and move those inbread genes on. Unfortunatly if that child survives childhood, well we know what will happen down the road, another dumb a$$. And the comment about where the law is, well I will tell you where the law is, they are on the banks of the LMR bothering people like me who wear a PFD when in their canoe and have it registered with the state and purchase a fishing license every year, who also picks up trash after the jack a$$es who go canoeing once a year dump their s%*t. Reading about those idiots on the GMR just made me mad this morning. Child endangerment.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Streamhawk;yes,exactly!!! I've thought that for years. We need a very large predator,a good disease or war to thin us out,TC1


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

The part that really gets me is knowing what would happen were they arrested for child endangerment....My wife teaches & of course, they are required to report any & ALL suspected cases of child abuse. Believe me, many are VERY obvious, yet they go to court & the poor child is placed BACK with the idiots who beat or neglected them because they are the "natural parents"! Some kids really never have a chance for a decent life & it seems like the "boat baby" may be one of them. It's especially sad because there are many fine childless folks trying to adopt children into loving, nurturing homes.
End of my rant.
Mike


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

One thing not touched on to any extent is the absolute selfishness of the adults. They could not find or did not look for a baby sitter and chose to take an infant into a very dangerous situation. This comes into the fact that many of these people feel they are owed something from the rest of the hard working people who can afford or live a comfortable life. I would be willing to bet 99.9 percent of us on the forum would never put our love of and desire to get out fishing before our children no matter how bad the itch was to get out. These people don't see past the 6" surrounding there head and it makes me sick. My 4 year old is going through a very selfish stage right now and I have to tell it is very frustrating trying make him understand. Now here we are talking about adults, I would be willing to bet young adults, but adults none the less. I would also guess there was beer aboard that boat. No ofense meant to anyone who enjoys a beer on the water but there is a difference and we all know that. There is no excuse for this behavior, absolutely none. The level of selfishness and stupidity is astounding. It is more than that it is sickening to hear this, I tend and try not to confrontational but in this case I think my emotions would have gotten the better of me and I would have been at each take out untill they came ashore. I am not a tough guy or a big guy but I would have done some damage most likely to the boat to see they would not be on the water anytime in near future. End of my rant aswell. Sad part is I would likely be arrested for criminal damaging and assault and these lowlifes would be on there way. S


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

not sure if anyone has seen the movie "idiocracy" but this is exactly what makes you believe it could happen hah


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Several years ago a guy got his truck stuck in the sand in the Mad River near SR 41. He had to get rescued and towed out and was charged with child endangerment for having a young child with him. IMO, what these people did was far more reckless and should be turned into the authorities. 

I found a PFD for my 2 year old at either Target or Kmart. I hated wearing the orange poor fitting $2 ones I had to wear on the boat and around docks when I was a kid so I got a ski style so she'd be more comfortable wearing it. They had smaller ones available too.


Report them as Salmonoid said.

Ditto on "Idiocracy" Monsterkat, it's time for a little chlorine in the gene pool.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

I know most of us fish to get a little escape, but I keep my cell phone with me in a drypak when I fish for emergencies or problems such as these.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Let me first say that in no way shape or form do I condone the actions of the, "Stupid idiots on the GMR." To place your own child in danger is unacceptable. Moreover, I agree that the parents behavior does show a lack of intelligence. But does it follow that those who lack intelligence also lack in value of life?

According to Encyclopedia Britanica eugenics is, "The selection of desired heritable characteristics in order to improve future generations, typically in reference to humans" (article-9033201). Intelligence, in this case, is the desired characteristic. The measure of intelligence is the IQ score. If one does not possess the IQ that is deemed desired, then eugenics qualifies that person as unfit to pass on their genes. It follows that in order to improve future generations those people below the "acceptable IQ" cannot pass on their genes.

If we assume that IQ is in fact genetic then are the, "Stupid idiots on the GMR" worthy to live? It depends on your opinion on the greater good of society versus the value of life. And before that question is answered I always think in terms of my own life. In order to slow the decline of human intelligence will a person with a higher IQ than mine be more worthy of the right to breed, and live a fulfilling life?

As you can see my position on eugenics is still in the works. It's a fascinating case. Some of the premises of eugenics do make sense. However, historically this school of thought brought about the idiology of the Nazi party. Therefore, a conscientious-intelligent individual must first qualify the value of life. IMO that value is directly related to the greater good.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I have done many a stupid activity in the pursuit of big fish - but never in the company of someone who is not able to make their own choices and physically able to help themselves if things go bad. That being said, as far as my kids, wife, & father  I make the call and they will not be exposed to risk while enjoying the outdoors.

I vividly remember one trip a number of years ago hey bud, that storm looks like its rolling in quick, you want a few more tries at the pike (we had seen it, if landed would be his biggest fish he had ever caught) or head back now and play it safe? He got the pike, and it was a beauty  but we spent the majority of the night hunkered down on a small island only about 3/4 mile from base camp it a crazy storm. We couldnt make it back before it rolled in, but he had a smile on his face in spit of weather and horrid conditions. Wife, child, father, etc. would have made top speed at the 1st sign of foul weather.

What you saw, thats just not right. Report em  you just might save a childs life.


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

I have I been there I will try to get of hold the local law enforcement
in try to charge them for putting that baby in harms way...accidents just don't happpen we humans make accidents happen and they way that this couple put that baby in danger is unacceptable...common sence!!!!!!


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

Trophy Hunter said:


> Let me first say that in no way shape or form do I condone the actions of the, "Stupid idiots on the GMR." To place your own child in danger is unacceptable. Moreover, I agree that the parents behavior does show a lack of intelligence. But does it follow that those who lack intelligence also lack in value of life?
> 
> According to Encyclopedia Britanica eugenics is, "The selection of desired heritable characteristics in order to improve future generations, typically in reference to humans" (article-9033201). Intelligence, in this case, is the desired characteristic. The measure of intelligence is the IQ score. If one does not possess the IQ that is deemed desired, then eugenics qualifies that person as unfit to pass on their genes. It follows that in order to improve future generations those people below the "acceptable IQ" cannot pass on their genes.
> 
> ...


What if I don't have the IQ to understand that?


----------

